# Symptoms of low lighting levels



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Well I know Wisteria pretty well and it will grow in some very low light. When the light is low Wisteria leaves transform from the lace like leaves they usually have to a more rounded smaller leaf. I have three low tech tanks and one of them the light is so low that the Wisteria do this in that tank. They also will do this in my heavily planted 75 when new shoots sprout from the bottom under the growth from above in certain areas and then grow more lace like leaves as they extend up. Wisteria are very easy undemanding plants to grow. I've even had leaves break off from mature plants and sprout roots and grow new plants. Wisteria are one of my favorite low tech stem plants. With two new T-8 bulbs and a white reflector you should be around 25 PAR at 21", which should grow Wisteria. 

What are your water perimeters? 

I will say ever since I started dosing 1/3 EI that my plants do much better. The Walstad method is great in theory until the plants use up the nutrients in the soil and root dependent plants such as swords will tend to do that.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Post a pic so we can have a look.


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

What are your parameters? When I tried Walstad, I never had nitrates in the water column (0/0/0), and only a couple of plants made it- even easy, low light plants didn't (including wisteria). I have low fish stocking, though (but man does that nerite poop!)

My choice was to either supplement with ferts, or just stick with the couple of plants that were doing OK and call it good.

Of course, increasing light often means increasing nutrient demand.


----------

